
Salaries on AngelList - taylorcooney
I had a question I was hoping someone could provide some insight on. I am curious, how dynamic are the currencies for the salaries at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;angel.co&#x2F;salaries?<p>Meaning, if I select Developer &gt; San Francisco, is the average salary computed in USD?<p>Moreover, if I change the city to Toronto (Developer &gt; Toronto), is the average salary reflected in CAD or USD?
======
WalterSear
I doubt it handles international currencies well.

